
Facebook Acquires Snaptu (For An Estimated $60 – $70 Million) - tzury
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/20/facebook-reportedly-acquires-snaptu-for-an-estimated-60-70-million/
======
yuvadam
Interesting. They were turned down by 20 VCs before Carmel and Sequoia
invested in them.

~~~
teyc
Who are their competitors?

Why did Facebook buy them? There must be a few clones around?

